# How do i keep my crested gecko warm at night?



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

I noticed its starting to get too cold in my gecko tanks night because the house is fairly cold, its winter and I live in Canada. How do I warm it up or keep it warm at night? 
I was told I could use an extra heater but I don't think I have an extra heater to use to put by the gecko tank. 
Is there any other methods I can use to keep my little guy warm?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

What kind of gecko is it and how are you heating the viv?


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> What kind of gecko is it and how are you heating the viv?


Hes a crested gecko and the lady at the store gave me a basking lamp but when I got home I then realized she gave me a basking lamp 🙃 so sometimes in the next few days I have to go get a new heat light. Someone suggested I use a infrared heat lamp.


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> What kind of gecko is it and how are you heating the viv?


Would you have any suggestions on what kinda heat light to get?


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I have heard of people using an infrared heat lamp but I use heat mats attached to the side of the glass terrarium (on the outside of the tank) thermostat controlled. I use it as it gets a little cold at night time but our house temperature is suitable for day time. It won't give the whole tank heat though, about half of the enclosure. If it's quite cold then an infrared heat lamp might be best. See what others say!

I just prefer the heat mat as it gives the Geckos slightly different temperatures so they can decide where they want to be... Most of them stay closer to the heat when they sleep but they move around plenty at night time. Just be careful as there have been issues if used incorrectly.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Kaylynn626 said:


> Would you have any suggestions on what kinda heat light to get?


What are your temps in the viv? Without knowing that it will be difficult to advise what kind of heat you may need. If needed then probably a ceramic lamp would be best as this does not give off any light.


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> What are your temps in the viv? Without knowing that it will be difficult to advise what kind of heat you may need. If needed then probably a ceramic lamp would be best as this does not give off any light.


The temperature at the moment is 70°F. And the light fixture i have says i can't use a ceramic heat emmiter. So is there anything else I can use? Because I just bought the light fixture and i really don't wanna buy another one lol


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

The temperature seems okay, what's the humidity like throughout the day?


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> The temperature seems okay, what's the humidity like throughout the day?


Its very up and down and I have to mist it multiple times a day, I try to keep it at a steady humidity tho


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> The temperature seems okay, what's the humidity like throughout the day?


Do i need to get an CHE fixture and bulb? Or can I use something else at night? Because I really don't wanna spend another 100$ on it


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I'm not sure on that, what substrate do you use?


----------



## Kaylynn626 (Feb 19, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> I'm not sure on that, what substrate do you use?


I'm using loose coconut fiber substrate


----------



## The-Gecko-Cwtch (Jul 4, 2020)

A heat mat or basking lamp would be near useless with a crested gecko as you dont need a basking spot you need a steady ambient heat. I would reccomend a deep heat projector as it gives no light and can therefore be used day and night. You will need the appropriate thermostat with it and aiming for a 76-78° daytime temperature will keep your little crestie happy and feeding well. Hope this helps


----------

